# Md~Waldorf/Brandywine Looking for players



## Nikroecyst (Nov 11, 2006)

I moved to md not too long ago and am looking to find a new gaming group here. Before I moved I played DnD 3.5, Vampire, and a lil Mutants and Masterminds. Im looking to restart up an old game Aeon Trinity, I've Dmed in the past but have always had problems finding players. I used a roughly homebrewed system which makes game play a little more fun rather than technical. I base alot of it off Halo, Star Craft, and the Trinity itself. As of now I have two players every other weekend and am looking for more players and to push it to every Fri. OR Sat. WWW.Nikroesis@hotmail.com or hit me back here.
~~Nik


----------



## Nikroecyst (Nov 21, 2006)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## Psion (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey Nikroecyst,

There is a Waldorf area D&D meetup group... go to meetup.com and look in the Waldorf area listings. There is already a full group; we started a second group down here in Lexington Park. There might be some players available for a third group.

Also, look at this thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=173724

I don't know if the poster joined the meetup group or not, but it might be another prospect.


----------



## Nikroecyst (Nov 22, 2006)

I have already posted in each of those threads and im not really interested in D&D right now. My post was for Aeon Trinity, and im looking for players for that game.


----------

